# Sand Hill Cranes



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Enjoy! http://groverphoto.phanfare.com/album/304621#imageID=18463143 

Terry


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Terry this man has some of the most beautiful photos I have ever seen. Love his slide show as well. Love water falls. Sand hill Cranes are so pretty but such BIG birds  Thanks for sharing! 


Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

naturegirl said:


> Terry this man has some of the most beautiful photos I have ever seen. Love his slide show as well. Love water falls. Sand hill Cranes are so pretty but such BIG birds  Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Cindy


Glad you enjoyed the photos .. I thought they were awesome myself!

Terry


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

nice photos! its amazing to me that their nest are exposed like that! you would thing that a mild storm would wipe them out!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Absolutely beautiful. That little baby is adorable, and looks so small and fragile! The first picture of it snuggled in mom's neck (or dad's neck) and the first one of it swimming are just priceless. Thanks for sharing, Terry.


----------

